# 13 week old gsd pup and biting.



## cms711 (Feb 5, 2012)

My german shepherd just turned 13 wks old yesterday, i am having trouble training him with the biting and chewing. he does not stop for anything with biting things hes not supposed to including me and other people. he is getting big so it is starting to hurt and it is frustrating. i am very persistant but nothing seems to work, he thinks its a game. i am looking into some training classes to start him in soon, but any ideas or tips that have helped or worked for you guys??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is such a popular question that we have an entire sticky thread devoted to it: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

Don't expect anything to be a magic fix, it's not going to happen overnight, but it should gradually improve. Start working on it right now though, before his adult teeth come in and he develops jaw strength.


----------

